# Pregnacare & Iron tablets?



## Lizbie

Hi,

I had my 20 week scan on Tuesday and had to see the consultant as I have a low lying placenta and 2 fibroids that look like they may also be very near the placenta. The consultant has prescribed me with iron tablets due to the fibroids (I think?) She didn't take any blood at the time, and my early bloods were all fine for iron.  I was wondering is it safe to take the prescribed iron(200mg) and my Pregnacare supplement? The Pregnacare says it provides 120% of the RDA for Iron anyway?   

Thanks for your advice.

Lizbie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I'll pass you onto our pharmacist,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mazv

Hi Lizbie,

The RDA figure is the recomended dietary allowance so the amount you need to eat to maintain healthy levels in the body (it isn't a maximum amount) If you have iron deficiency anaemia, hich is very common in pregancy then it is common to see iron supplement prescribed to try and boost body levels back up to normal. If you have a deficiency then you need 100-200mg a day of pure iron (the pregnancy tablets contain 17mg) I'm assuming that the consultant has prescribed iron as 200mg tablet of ferrous sulphate (this contains 65mg of pure iron).

So basically if you are taking one iron tablet and one pregnacare a day then you'll be fine this isn't an excessive amount (total of 82mg iron).

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## Lizbie

Thank very much Maz. That's really helpful.


----------

